# Potato salad dressing have you ever tried this?



## fairygirl69 (Jun 18, 2013)

I was looking at a YouTube video on one woman's way to make chunky potato salad.  She had some excellent ideas.  One of her ideas was to use both mayo AND (gasp) Miracle Whip.  Her ratio was 1/4 Miracle Whip to 3/4 mayo.  Bc I am a rare person that can see the benefits of both but prefer primarily Miracle Whip I increased the ratio to half and half and added mustard and pickle relish.  AND it was the best potato salad I ever made!  A little more salty this way and less bland.  Really it's all I can do not to get some from the fridge and it's 3:30 am.  Has anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 18, 2013)

Miracale  Whip is sweeter than mayo and also seems to have a little more vinegar in it. I like making cole slaw dressing out of it.Your potato salad sounds excellent.Will try it out this weekend. Have you ever tried adding equal amounts of sour cream to your salad?mysterchef


----------



## jennyema (Jun 18, 2013)

That's almost exactly how I make mine.

Hellmans
Miracle Whip
Grey Poupon
Worcestershire
Onion and garlic powder
Black pepper 

Miracle whip gives it a great boost.

I love it when people who tell me they think Miracle Whip is disgusting ask for second and third helpings and then ask for the recipe.

Also, it makes a big difference if you sprinkle the potatoes with white wine vinegar while they are still hot.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2013)

The base dressing to our potato salad is mayo, marzetti's, french's yellow mustard S&P. I like Miracal Whip but Karen doesn't.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't have anything against Miracle Whip.  I grew up in a mayonnaise family so that is what I use.  A little mustard or cider vinegar is a nice touch along with minced onion, celery or celery seed, hard boiled eggs, S&P to taste.  I agree with jennyema about working with the hot potatoes.  I always use new potatoes and cook them with the skin on.  I peel them while hot and make the salad slightly sloppy.  The potatoes will absorb the dressing as they cool.  Make it early in the morning or the night before and let the flavors mingle.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2013)

CraigC said:


> The base dressing to our potato salad is mayo, marzetti's, french's yellow mustard S&P. I like Miracal Whip but Karen doesn't.




Which Marzetti's?  They have a number of products.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know about CraigC, but at my house Marzetti's refers to their slaw dressing.  

I have a homemade cooked mayo that uses eggs, sugar, flour, butter, mustard, vinegar, milk and salt (I hope I remembered all the ingredients)  That gets cooked up nice and thick and poured warm over warm potatoes.  Then some mayo or Miracle Whip.  Mom used MW but I use mayo.  My kids prefer the mayo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

jabbur said:


> I don't know about CraigC, but at my house Marzetti's refers to their slaw dressing.
> 
> I have a homemade cooked mayo that uses eggs, sugar, flour, butter, mustard, vinegar, milk and salt (I hope I remembered all the ingredients)  That gets cooked up nice and thick and poured warm over warm potatoes.  Then some mayo or Miracle Whip.  Mom used MW but I use mayo.  My kids prefer the mayo.



My Grandmother made a boiled dressing like that and I enjoyed it.  

When I make it the taste is fine but the texture does not suit me, I must be doing something wrong  

Could you share your recipe?


----------



## letscook (Jun 18, 2013)

I absolutely hate miracle whip hubbie likes it., but one day I was making salads, potato and mac and I always use all mayo, I went to get another jar of  mayo from the pantry and what no mayo I always have a couple of jars on hand . -- great I'm not going to store at this hour of the night so I finished with miracle whip, hoping that I had enough mayo in the salads to not notice the taste of the miracle whip.  Well to my surprise, hubbie says what did you do different to the salads. I ask why and he said your salad s are always good but now it is better what did you do different.  I told him and he was happy to think as much as I hate miracle whip I use it. I also got a lot of compliments from the ones at the party. But I didn't tell them my secret. I now make them about 1/2 and 1/2.  
Who knew that running out of mayo I found a new taste.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 18, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> My Grandmother made a boiled dressing like that and I enjoyed it.
> 
> When I make it the taste is fine but the texture does not suit me, I must be doing something wrong
> 
> Could you share your recipe?



Here you go Aunt Bea

3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 Tbs flour (heaping)
2 Tbs butter
yellow mustard
1/2 cup vinegar
1 cup milk

In sauce pan beat the eggs, sugar and salt together, add the flour and mustard (I usually just give the bottle a good squeeze, never measured it) Turn heat on med and add butter (doesn't have to be melted, just throw it in) 
Add vinegar and milk.  Raise heat and bring to boil stirring constantly until thick.  Should be about soft set pudding consistency and pour-able. 

This keeps for a long time in the fridge.  I've used it as much as 4 months from making it too.  Go light on the mustard and add spinach for a good scalloped spinach dish too. 

Makes a wonderful base for ham salad as well.

We always add some mayo or miracle whip to potato salad when we make it


----------



## Hoot (Jun 18, 2013)

As a sammich spread...I got no use for Miracle Whip; gotta be Dukes. As an ingredient, it works well in some, other not so much. Just a personal preference, you understand.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 18, 2013)

You know I never tried miracle whip....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

Hoot said:


> As a sammich spread...I got no use for Miracle Whip; gotta be Dukes. As an ingredient, it works well in some, other not so much. Just a personal preference, you understand.



That's my preference too Hoot.  MW seems too sweet to have with a meat, so mayo with a sammy.  Got a small jar of Dukes when we were in Asheville last year.  Didn't buy a big one because I didn't want to get too attached...can't by it in MA.  Since I couldn't tell a real difference between Dukes and Hellman's/Best Foods mayo it all works for me. 

When I make potato salad I just toss things into a bowl and mix, then dip my finger in and taste (CLEAN one each time  ) until it tastes like what I want that day.  But I always mix roughly half mayo and half sour cream because I don't really like the greasy mouth-feel I have from all mayo.  Since the salad always disappears at our house I guess each time works out OK.  Always has some kind of mustard in it though - Colman's powdered, dijon, or Plochman's yellow.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Which Marzetti's? They have a number of products.


 
Sorry, the original coleslaw dressing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Jab, I like the sound of this 



jabbur said:


> Here you go Aunt Bea
> 
> 3 eggs
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## DebLynn (Jun 23, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Also, it makes a big difference if you sprinkle the potatoes with white wine vinegar while they are still hot.



This! The potatoes soak up the vinegar while they cool. 

I don't know what Miracle Whip tastes like, but I like the idea of the pickle relish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2013)

DebLynn said:


> This! The potatoes soak up the vinegar while they cool.



I tried this too, with cider vinegar.  Great idea, thanks Jenny!  Also, used Guldman's mustard instead of Plochman's, it added a great horseradishy flavor.  Can't stop eating it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

Never tried Gulden's, but I've tried yellow mustard (Plochman's) and dijon style.  Each time Himself says "it doesn't taste like usual".   When I ask what that is all he can say is it's missing its "bite".  Hmm, guess the only way I can make it is the old (and usual) way I make it:  with Colman's dry mustard powder.  No matter how you make it, potato salad is the best!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

I made some yummy PS yesterday!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I tried this too, with cider vinegar.  Great idea, thanks Jenny!  Also, used Guldman's mustard instead of Plochman's, it added a great horseradishy flavor.  Can't stop eating it.



Sometimes I use cider vinegar and sometimes I use balsamic, which adds it's own interesting notes.

I tried it as an experiment. A friend served some potato salad that Stirling thought was really good, so I asked and she "admitted" that the"secret" was MW. Stirling said that the balsamic vinegar did the trick.


----------



## menumaker (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry, but what is miracle whip please? I haven't seen it this side of the pond.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Sorry, but what is miracle whip please? I haven't seen it this side of the pond.



It's like a sweet mayonnaise.  It has it's fans, though I prefer Helman's Light mayo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle_Whip


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Sorry, but what is miracle whip please? I haven't seen it this side of the pond.


 

It has less fat than mayo (which is why they can't call it mayo -- they call it salad dressing).

But the primary difference is that MW contains a lot of added spices that give it a much brighter taste.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2013)

jennyema said:


> It has less fat than mayo (which is why they can't call it mayo -- they call it salad dressing).
> 
> But the primary difference is that MW contains a lot of added spices that give it a much brighter taste.



Well, "brighter taste" isn't how I would describe it. I would say it is both tangier and a lot sweeter than mayo. It has a sort of anti chic because it used to be less expensive than mayo.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

Tangier to me is a brighter taste.  Plus the spices.

It's a great ingredient to use for potato salad and deviled eggs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

jennyema said:


> It has less fat than mayo (which is why they can't call it mayo -- they call it salad dressing).
> 
> But the primary difference is that MW contains a lot of added spices that give it a much brighter taste.





taxlady said:


> Well, "brighter taste" isn't how I would describe it. I would say it is both tangier and a lot sweeter than mayo. It has a sort of anti chic because it used to be less expensive than mayo.



I'm with taxy on the "sweeter" judgement.  For me it's too sweet to use with meats as a spread.  Between mayo and MW there is a five-fold difference (.02 vs 1 gram of sugar).  Use the Fat Free version of anything and they load it up with even more sugar.  Give me the old-fashioned vices.   And as far as using it in any salad I'd rather avoid the sweet taste and add the particular spices that I'm wanting at that meal.  JMO.  Good thing there are SO many different choice at the market.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2013)

CraigC said:


> The base dressing to our potato salad is mayo, marzetti's, french's yellow mustard S&P. I like Miracal Whip but Karen doesn't.


 
What is Marzetti's? 

I am going to make a small potato salad for myself next month and I am going to try the mayo/MW combo. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2013)

Addie said:


> What is Marzetti's?
> 
> I am going to make a small potato salad for myself next month and I am going to try the mayo/MW combo. It sounds interesting.



Addie, it's a brand of salad dressing, usually sold in the produce section.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm with taxy on the "sweeter" judgement.  For me it's too sweet to use with meats as a spread.  Between mayo and MW there is a five-fold difference (.02 vs 1 gram of sugar).  Use the Fat Free version of anything and they load it up with even more sugar.  Give me the old-fashioned vices.   And as far as using it in any salad I'd rather avoid the sweet taste and add the particular spices that I'm wanting at that meal.  JMO.  Good thing there are SO many different choice at the market.





It would be gross in salad! Who would do that?

But in the summer my most requested item (I cater) is deviled eggs.  MW is the miracle ingredient.  

And, like I said before, even people that do t like MW alone love it when combined with Hellmans in a dressing for potato or pasta salad or deviled eggs.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

It would be gross in salad! Who would do that?

And I don't do fat free or low fat because you're right, they add sugar and chemicals to try to make up for the mouthfeel.

Regular Miracle Whip is lower fat than mayo, as I explained above.

But in the summer my most requested item (I cater) is deviled eggs.  MW is the miracle ingredient.  

And, like I said before, even people that do t like MW alone love it when combined with Hellmans in a dressing for potato or pasta salad or deviled eggs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't mean a greens salad. Is that what you thought?    Oh yeah yuck!   I meant potato or macaroni salad.  Maybe tuna or chicken salad.  NOT a "salad" salad.  And for my potato/macaroni salad I mix half mayo with half sour cream.  It cuts the greasy mouth feel that I seem to have after an all mayo mix.  Plus I like the tang the sour cream adds.  Not into the sweet condiments.  When we were first married I made potato/mac salads with all MW because my Mom did it that way.  Then I started to add part sour cream to reduce the sweetness.  Mom also started to add sour cream because she liked mine better.  When I started to use mayo in place of the MW Mom said she was done making potato salad since she liked mine way better than hers.  I'm happy with that kind of review.  We use less "fat" products in our house than an average family.  I'll take the fat in real mayo since I probably use it less than once a month around here.

If I ate your deviled eggs that you make with MW I would enjoy them.  Then again it might just be the fact that I wasn't the one who had to do the work!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 25, 2013)

HA!  I did think you meant green salad!  

I think I'll try the sour cream trick, too.  ("She's secretly replacing the Miracle Whip with Sour Cream.  Will the guests notice?")

TNX!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2013)

Try making a batch of tzatziki and add the potatoes for a fresh clean taste.

Nice on a buffet to change things up a little.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the tzatziki  idea. Sounds like it would be good with Mac salad. Never made it from scratch. have only eaten it out of a store made container. Believe is is made from Greek Yogurt, and finally chopped cucumbers and ?  Am I on the right track ?  Thanks if you have a recipe.                                                                                         mysterychef.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 26, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> I like the tzatziki  idea. Sounds like it would be good with Mac salad. Never made it from scratch. have only eaten it out of a store made container. Believe is is made from Greek Yogurt, and finally chopped cucumbers and ?  Am I on the right track ?  Thanks if you have a recipe.                                                                                         mysterychef.



And garlic! You can use regular yoghurt and strain it to make yoghurt cheese instead of buying Greek yoghurt. You could do a search for tzatziki here on DC. I know there is at least one tzatziki here.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2013)

It's too easy to make.  Make it with mint first.  Then try the dill version.*


Tzatziki*​ 
   16 Oz            Greek Yogurt
  1 Ea             Seedless Cucumber
  2 tsp            Dill or Mint, minced
  1-2 Cl            Garlic
  2 tsp            Lemon Juice
  1-2 Tb            Olive Oil
  TT            Salt and Black Pepper

  Peel, seed and grate the cucumber.  

  Place it into a sieve, salt it well and leave it to drain for at least 30 minutes.  Squeeze out any remaining liquid and put it into a mixing bowl.

  Grate the garlic and add it, and all the remaining ingredients to the bowl.  Mix thoroughly.

  Cover and refrigerate overnight or at least for a few hours so the flavors can blend.  Adjust the seasoning and serve.

  Note: In place of Greek yogurt, use regular plain yogurt and strain it in the refrigerator overnight in a cheesecloth-lined strainer over a bowl.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 27, 2013)

Recipe Looks simple, refreshing and cool.  Indian dip  ''Raita''  sounds quite similar. [a little more spicy and slightly sweeter].  I could probably use seedless English cucumbers.Thanks for some new ideas for the hot Summer weather we are having this month. mysterychef


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 27, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's my preference too Hoot. MW seems too sweet to have with a meat, so mayo with a sammy. Got a small jar of Dukes when we were in Asheville last year. Didn't buy a big one because I didn't want to get too attached...can't by it in MA. Since I couldn't tell a real difference between Dukes and Hellman's/Best Foods mayo it all works for me.
> 
> When I make potato salad I just toss things into a bowl and mix, then dip my finger in and taste (CLEAN one each time  ) until it tastes like what I want that day. But I always mix roughly half mayo and half sour cream because I don't really like the greasy mouth-feel I have from all mayo. Since the salad always disappears at our house I guess each time works out OK. Always has some kind of mustard in it though - Colman's powdered, dijon, or Plochman's yellow.


I mix mayo (Hellmans' not home made - sorry) with fat free or very low fat youghourt. Fewer calories than mayo alone or mayo+sour cream.

I used to know an Austrian lady who made her potato salad with a vinaigrette style dressing. I neglected to get the recipe (I was only a teenager) and I've never seen a potato salad done like this in a cookery book or magazine and none of my friends do irt. Experimenting hasn't worked.




=


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> ...I used to know an Austrian lady who made her potato salad with a vinaigrette style dressing. I neglected to get the recipe (I was only a teenager) and I've never seen a potato salad done like this in a cookery book or magazine and none of my friends do irt. Experimenting hasn't worked.=




Have you searched German potato salad?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I used to know an Austrian lady who made her potato salad with a vinaigrette style dressing. I neglected to get the recipe (I was only a teenager) and I've never seen a potato salad done like this in a cookery book or magazine and none of my friends do it. Experimenting hasn't worked.



I have a recipe for a potato salad with vinaigrette dressing. I first had it at one of the taverns at Colonial Williamsburg. It's different from German potato salad, which is made with bacon and vinegar. I'm out of town right now but I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how to copy and paste a post using the app, but you can search for Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing by GotGarlic and it should show up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not sure how to copy and paste a post using the app, but you can search for Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing by GotGarlic and it should show up.



Found it!
*

Potato Salad with Vinaigrette     Dressing*​ 
​ 3 pounds small red new potatoes     (12-15), sliced 1/4 inch thick
    1/2 cup white wine vinegar
    2 tbsp. olive oil
    1 tbsp. lemon juice
    2 tsp. sugar
    2 tsp. dried oregano
    1 tsp. Dijon mustard
    1 tsp. salt
    1/4 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
    1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
    1/2 cup black olives, pitted and sliced (optional)


Bring large pot of lightly  salted water to boil. Add potatoes. Return to a boil and cook 5-8  minutes or until potatoes are just tender. Drain well. Meanwhile, whisk  together vinegar, olive oil, lemon juice, sugar, oregano, mustard, salt  and pepper in a small bowl. Turn potatoes into a large plastic  food-storage bag. Add onion and dressing to bag; seal. Set bag aside at  room temperature for 2 to 3 hours, turning occasionally to distribute  ingredients evenly. Add olives; toss gently to coat. Serve at once or  refrigerate.

Since I discovered this one, it's the only one I really like to make,  even though my hubby isn't crazy about it after the first day ;-)


----------



## chopper (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't eat potato salad...just never liked it, but was reading this thread because I am sometimes asked to make it for others.  I don't like mayonnaise or MW, which is probably why I don't like potato salad, macaroni salad, etc.  I do like a macaroni salad made with a vinaigrette, and may have to try the recipe in the last post for this potato salad.  I'm glad I decided to take a look at the thread even though I don't eat potato salad...yet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2013)

chopper said:


> I don't eat potato salad...just never liked it, but was reading this thread because I am sometimes asked to make it for others.  I don't like mayonnaise or MW, which is probably why I don't like potato salad, macaroni salad, etc.  I do like a macaroni salad made with a vinaigrette, and may have to try the recipe in the last post for this potato salad.  I'm glad I decided to take a look at the thread even though I don't eat potato salad...yet.



Let me know if you like it, chopper. I love this recipe.


----------



## Michellecooks79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Potato Salad*

I got my recipe from Divas Can Cook- Old Fashioned Recipes For The Modern Woman - Part 1

I like her website.


----------



## chopper (Jun 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Let me know if you like it, chopper. I love this recipe.



I will.  Not sure when I will try it.  I have to wait for visitors so that there are more people to eat it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 27, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> *Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing*​
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------

